# Miramar Ship Index???



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sure a lot of other members of SN have used this site to garner knowledge of ships of the past etc. I just wondered if they are having the same trouble accessing it as I am? I have been trying to get in for a few weeks now,but no joy. Is it defunct, or just me that's the problem? Ian


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

It's working for me, Ian. Try 
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list 

Good luck.

John T.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Works fine for me too.


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

John T. Thanks for your reply. Your link is exactly the same as mine. I clicked on yours and got the same results"Internet Explorer cannot open this page". I will get in touch with ISP and see what they can do. Thanks Hawkeye.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

No problems here in the south of England utilising the above link (#2)


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> It's working for me, Ian. Try
> http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


Hello Ian
Try :- www.miramarshipindex.org.nz without the extra bits.
this approach works for me on more than this site.
Best regards
Dave


----------



## Macd (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't get it using Firefox ( it says Applicaton Error Broken) but it works fine with Internet Explorer.
Very odd.
Regards
Don


----------



## Masirah (Jun 4, 2004)

Morning Don

Works fine on my Firefox, is your version with latest updates? could be worth a try if not.

Best of luck

Michael.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

My Firefox went belly up about 6 months ago. Kept telling me it couldn't do something because an add-on wasn't installed. When I tried to re-install said add-on I was told I couldn't because it was already installed. This carried on even through removal, re-installation and numerous upgrades. Since I wasn't prepared to re-install Windows it ended up in the bin.
IE6 & IE7 have given me no problems at all (touch wood) so far.

Kris


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. I contacted my ISP. They suggested I disconnect my router and connect the modem directly to my PC, to see if that works. Sounds like the "cheque is in the mail" but when I can figure out this mess of spaghetti at the back, I'll try it.


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Dave, should have read your post before my last reply. I tied it, and it worked. Most appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

... but it really does seem to be down just at present. Hopefully will return soon.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm having trouble as well.
Been trying for a couple days now and will not connect.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

not working in north england either................


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

The site owner is giving it a bit of a revamp at the moment which could explain the downtime everyone seems to be experiencing.
Will endeavour to find out.


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Just type miramarshipindex on your isp search bar and it should come up

john


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

*miramarshipindex*

Just Tryed It Not Working For Me

John


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Miramar Site.*

Not working for me either Sat or today. Ken R651123


----------



## ARRANMAN35 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Miramar Ship Index*

Hi,
Cannot access it, using Mozilla Firefox.

There certainly is a problem, any one have an E-mail address
for the site owner.

Archie


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

ARRANMAN35 said:


> Hi,
> Cannot access it, using Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> There certainly is a problem, any one have an E-mail address
> ...


I typed in to Google "contact miramar ship index "
and in the text of one of the options was:-
Contact [email protected]

Anyone know if this is a valid address?

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Don't bombard him, I 've already sent him an email.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I've just logged on and no problem.

Trader


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

I've received a reply and in part it says:

_There should be no problem and I'm surprised to hear your news. I will check with the hosting company._

Like Trader above, I've just logged on with no problem, so looks like things are back to normal.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

working fine now in north england...........

i think macaroniman got his megger out..........


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Just connected first time.
We all probably scared it into working again (LOL)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

you are too modest guglielmo.................


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

I took the liberty of emailing Rodger himself. He tells me that the downtime was ISP / host related and, given the cir***stances prevailing at the time, beyond his control. The index went down at the very same time Rodger had temporarily lost his online access. Once he became aware of the problem it was restored PDQ. In normal cir***stances he checks religiously each day to ensure the index is available.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

We definitely owe Rodger a HUGE vote of thanks for all his work on the Miramar Ship Index, not just putting the info up, but keeping it updated, keeping the site maintained - and all for free. It can't be a small job.

I'm sure I'm not the only one to rely on it now as a first 'port of call' when researching the histories of ships I've photographed.

Rodger, many thanks

Cheers

Andy


----------

